# This Weekend's Menu 10/27 - 10/29



## Captain Morgan (Oct 27, 2006)

4th in ribs--CONGRATS!!!!  What kind of sauce did you use?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 27, 2006)

Got some ribeyes for tonight. Nothing else yet for the weekend, except golf on Sunday with the local bar afterwards to watch the game.


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 27, 2006)

RAIN - WIND - VODKA    

Al


----------



## Rob D. (Oct 27, 2006)

RAIN-WIND-TEQUILA  

making a honey teriyaki sauce and a spicy sweet and sour sauce for this bar down the road that everyone says has the best chicken wings around...this will be the second batch of 1/2 gallons for them...the teriyaki is still needing a little tweeking, but the sweet and sour is the bomb....
gonna make my maple habenero for her to try, that i think should go over really well....

Rob


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 27, 2006)

Congrats on that fine showing!!  I know firemen are good cooks. 

bigwheel




			
				HFD26 said:
			
		

> Missed putting on last weekend's menu. I did a cook-off the whole weekend. Took 4th in ribs and 9th in chicken out of 40 teams. I got a hold of one of them briskets that just would not get tender no matter what I did. Today is Friday and I think it's gonna be stuffed pork chops with what ever sides my other half can think of. Saturday's gonna be ribs, chicken and pulled pork, with tater salad and sweet beans. Sunday is pasta with Italian sausage and roasted red peppers and onions.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 27, 2006)

Never heard about this no-sauce rule. Was it a sanctioned event? They usually just nag for using too much sauce.  Looks like pepper jelly would be considered some version of sauce.  I'm cornfused. 

bigwheel




			
				HFD26 said:
			
		

> No sauce was allowed. I rubbed them down and finished them  off the last hour with a pepper jelly glaze. I took 1st in ribs last April out of 67 teams doing it the same way. It's the first time we have won anything in the top five since 1998.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 27, 2006)

A glaze aint a sauce BW you dumb Texan.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 27, 2006)

Going to pick up my aunt from LAX, she comes in from Greece on Saturday. She's staying for 4 months. We're going to San Diego for the weekend. 

Breakfast treats at The Mission. Dinner at Aqua Blu. Lunches around town...but will keep ya posted. Brother said he would do tri tip...but I don't think so. He's a great kitchen guy, but needs to steer clear of live fire.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Wind, cold, rain, baseball & work!


----------



## Brian in Maine (Oct 27, 2006)

Frozen pizza tonight.  I'm making 12 qts. of ministrone tomorrow.  And hopefully on Sunday I'm going to try Griffloaf.
By the way I've posted here as Smokin Yankee, and as Brian in Maine on a couple of other forums.  But from now on I'll just be Brian.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Brian in Maine said:
			
		

> Frozen pizza tonight.  I'm making 12 qts. of ministrone tomorrow.  And hopefully on Sunday I'm going to try Griffloaf.
> By the way I've posted here as Smokin Yankee, and as Brian in Maine on a couple of other forums.  But from now on I'll just be Brian.


Okay?........Brian you smokin' Yankee  
The Griff loaf is off the hook!


----------



## john pen (Oct 28, 2006)

cooking up 36 hours of work wrapped around a few hours of sleep...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 28, 2006)

Bad weather here this weekend so probably nothing outside.
Did chicken fried steak with gravy lastnight, wings today, Sunday....dunno yet.


----------



## john pen (Oct 28, 2006)

Just caught a recipe for chicken fried steaks cooked in bacon grease with buttermilk bisqits...hopefully monday...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 28, 2006)

I feel like chicken tonight.  Like chicken tonight!

thighs soaking inChiavetta's marinade with some olive oil
and sugar.  Gonna do half plain and half with an as yet undetermined
bbq sauce.


----------



## allie (Oct 28, 2006)

Too busy this weekend for smoking.  We had fried chicken from Walmart last night (first and last time trying it. lol)  I am going to make some kind of tomato based sausage/ground beef pasta sauce tonight before trick or treating.  Tomorrow will most likely be either turkey (from the freezer) or tuna casserole.  It really depends on what everyone wants to eat. lol  It's an easy weekend for me.


----------



## cflatt (Oct 28, 2006)

we had been invited to a neighbors "fire pit" outing (we just call them bonfires where I'm from) and there was this "oh yeah....if you want to bring some ribs that would be great" added after the invite. I dunno if its going to happen after all the rain overnight, theres a couple of inches of water standing in the yard in some places. guess I'll just have to eat them indoors.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Just caught a recipe for chicken fried steaks cooked in bacon grease with buttermilk bisqits...hopefully monday...



Don't forget to post the recipe John!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 28, 2006)

I now have Sunday off  
Might do a chuck or a butt. Weather is going to be nasty though.


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Sirloin tip roast for a party tonight
Jim


----------

